# VOTE! Best Domed Building



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*VOTE: Best Domed Building*

Here are the buildings which received the most nominations.

Vote for your favourite below.



*Taj Mahal, Agra*















*Hagia Sophia, Istanbul*















*St. Peter's Basilica, Vatican*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hagia Sophia - In fact, Istanbul is a high priority on my list of places to visit in the future.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like the Taj


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

This is the blue mosque









this is the Hagia Sophia.









The blue Mosque has indeed a larger dome than Hagia Sophia.


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

St. Peter's Basilica


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Taj Mahal for me.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Hagia Sophia :yes:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

The best domed building in the world is the Pantheon, to say the least because it was the first dome ever built by mankind and the prototype for all the following ones. But out of these I'd say Hagia Sofia.


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

federicoft said:


> The best domed building in the world is the Pantheon


:fiddle: then why didn't you nominate it ? :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460261&page=1


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh come on, the Taj Mahal is easily the best. The other 2 don't even come close! Why are people voting for them?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

CAESARS-PALACe said:


> :fiddle: then why didn't you nominate it ? :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460261&page=1


Because I didn't notice it.


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Oh come on, the Taj Mahal is easily the best. The other 2 don't even come close! Why are people voting for them?


Because we don't all agree with you.


----------



## Ataman (Nov 15, 2006)

I am so sad the Hungarian Parliament Building is not on the list. 

-Ataman


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Because of my huge respect for both Ancient Rome and Eastern Roman Empire(Byzantine) and the respect and admiration to the beauties ancient Greeks and Romans built together i will nominate the GREAT Pantheon in Rome by Apollodorus of Damascus and the GREAT Haghia Sofia built in back then Constantinople.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

The Taj Mahal is quite simply the most beautiful building ever built anywhere in the world. It's perfect:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

^^ it's a nice building as well of course,now their going to make some work to whiten it and make it look like it looked before being polluted ,that's great news!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

federicoft said:


> The best domed building in the world is the Pantheon, to say the least because it was the first dome ever built by mankind and the prototype for all the following ones. But out of these I'd say Hagia Sofia.


agree!!! The Pantheon is the best...after that Hagia Sofia:yes:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Monkey said:


> The Taj Mahal is quite simply the most beautiful building ever built anywhere in the world. It's perfect:



Exactly - and that photograph proves it...


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

St. Peter's Basilica


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

The Hagia Sophia and Blu mosque are both stunning but I have to vote for the Taj as it effected me quite deeply when I saw it. I haven't been fortunate enough to visite Istanbul yet though so maybe my opinion would change if I saw it in person. St. Peter's Basilica did nothing for me when I saw it, but it is nice.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

Taj Mahal


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Taj. Having personally been there, places like the pantheon don't even compare to the sheer size and beauty of the taj. Even the pictures don't do justice to the feeling you get approaching the taj.


----------



## magm (Jun 4, 2007)

Pretty hard to decide but ill go with the Taj Mahal.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

From those three, not even a choice - Taj Mahal everytime.

Why Hagia Sofia and not the Blue Mosque?


----------



## HenkMan (Nov 3, 2006)

Taj, but mostly because the other two just can't be THE best. I would have voted for Blue Mosque if it was nominated. It's perfect. Taj look kinda slim to me.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> Oh come on, the Taj Mahal is easily the best. The other 2 don't even come close! Why are people voting for them?


They are many other much better domed buildings not included in this voting but Hagia Sophia bags it for me because of it's huge structure!


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

btw! Who needs domes anymore?!


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hagia Sophia  *


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Taj Mahal


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

1) Taj Mahal - The most beautiful building I've ever seen.
2) St. Peter's - A close second.
3) Hagia Sophia - A distant third. The U.S. Capitol and St. Paul's in London, for example, are much more attractive.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

HenkMan said:


> Taj, but mostly because the other two just can't be THE best. I would have voted for Blue Mosque if it was nominated. It's perfect. Taj look kinda slim to me.


yea it was actually a church at first and then it was turned into a mosque. I like how the two architectures blended together in this building.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

without any doubt, Taj is the best. hagia sophia is pretty much devastated, that is what I can say by looking the pictures. taj is the real masterpiece, not that other nominees are not, but Taj is really something extraordinary by any means


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

montesky said:


> hagia sophia is pretty much devastated, that is what I can say by looking the pictures.


Exactly. How the hell can anyone vote for it? :dunno: Mind boggling...


----------



## AltiusAltiusAltius (Sep 20, 2002)

Basilica di San Pietro


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

the pictures at the beginning of this poll are a little bit misleading, they make the Taj Mahal seem huge compared to a rather small St-Peters  , diagram from skyscraperpage :


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Thunderbolt55 (Jan 7, 2007)

Selimiye 

Hands Down!


----------



## Thunderbolt55 (Jan 7, 2007)

A much cooler pic of Sophia


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Taj is by far the top in this competition...

The Blue Mosque is the only real competition it has, along with the Florence Duomo.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

UnitedPakistan said:


> btw! Who needs domes anymore?!


Not this thread, pal.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Siopao said:


> yea it was actually a church at first and then it was turned into a mosque. I like how the two architectures blended together in this building.


^^ i think you've mistaken blue mosque with hagia sophia.anyway my vote is for hagia sophia. :cheers:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't think you can beat the Taj Mahal for pure elegance. It was introduced to me as "the most beautiful building in the world", and that was a great admission from the British Encyclopedia I was reading. It's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Not this thread, pal.


:|:blahblah:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Why isn't New Delhi's Jama Masjid on the list??





















and Bhopal's Tajul Masajid


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Krazy said:


> Why isn't New Delhi's Jama Masjid on the list??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

UnitedPakistan said:


> :|:blahblah:


You used to be a mod, no? I would expect you to at least stay on topic then


----------



## roadraver83 (Jul 29, 2007)

to me by far the Hagia Sophia


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd go for the Hagia Sophia if I were to consider the over-all effect of the structure being part of the city skyline.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

icarus-rising said:


> I'd go for the Hagia Sophia if I were to consider the over-all effect of the structure being part of the city skyline.


Err..the Taj Mahal basically MAKES Agra...?


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> Err..the Taj Mahal basically MAKES Agra...?


That's exactly what I meant. I feel that the Taj just sticks out while the Hagia Sophia is not all that is Istanbul. It blends in with the over-all look of the city with many other buildings bearing the architectural style.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

icarus-rising said:


> That's exactly what I meant. I feel that the Taj just sticks out while the Hagia Sophia is not all that is Istanbul. It blends in with the over-all look of the city with many other buildings bearing the architectural style.


Ah okay, I see what you mean.

But we're deciding which building is most impressive, not which blends in best with it's skyline?


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

all of these 3 are simply amazing and so unique. each of them has its very own carisma and charme. 
but in the end i have to go for taj mahal.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

icarus-rising said:


> That's exactly what I meant. I feel that the Taj just sticks out while the Hagia Sophia is not all that is Istanbul. It blends in with the over-all look of the city with many other buildings bearing the architectural style.


Not true about Agra.

Agra is one of the few cities with 3 UNESCO world heritage sites - the Taj, Agra Fort and Fatehpur Sikri. So, no, the Taj Mahal is not 'all that is Agra'.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Not true about Agra.
> 
> Agra is one of the few cities with 3 UNESCO world heritage sites - the Taj, Agra Fort and Fatehpur Sikri. So, no, the Taj Mahal is not 'all that is Agra'.


Compared to Istanbul, Agra *is* all Taj Mahal - which I believe was his point.


----------



## icarusrising (Aug 5, 2007)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Not true about Agra.
> 
> Agra is one of the few cities with 3 UNESCO world heritage sites - the Taj, Agra Fort and Fatehpur Sikri. So, no, the Taj Mahal is not 'all that is Agra'.


I was exaggerating of course when I said that the Taj is all that is Agra. The Taj is a complex by itself and constructed in such a way that it becomes the focal point of the area. It was meant to dominate the landscape and the senses of anyone who sees it. I can understand why some people who have posted here mentioned about its "presence" or the impact it had on them. I agree, it is a stunning, grand structure. 

It is built at some distances away from the other edifices you've mentioned. 
The Wikipedia describes the Taj as being "like a mirage from the Agra Fort from where Emperor Shah Jahan stared at it, for the last eight years his life as a prisoner of his son Aurangzeb". 

I am perhaps just impartial to Hagia Sophia because what is impressive for me is to see its quiet grace among others that make up the Istanbul cityscape.


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Taj Mahal...


----------



## SmellyHongKongAir (Jun 29, 2007)

hagia for its huge overhanging dome. which u can see from inside.

taj mahar? ppl not allow to go inside to see.

the balisca comes close second


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

SmellyHongKongAir said:


> hagia for its huge overhanging dome. which u can see from inside.
> 
> taj mahar? ppl not allow to go inside to see.
> 
> the balisca comes close second


...you are allowed to go inside and see the Taj from inside

Please know what you are talking about before blabbering


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

icarus-rising said:


> I was exaggerating of course when I said that the Taj is all that is Agra. The Taj is a complex by itself and constructed in such a way that it becomes the focal point of the area. It was meant to dominate the landscape and the senses of anyone who sees it. I can understand why some people who have posted here mentioned about its "presence" or the impact it had on them. I agree, it is a stunning, grand structure.
> 
> It is built at some distances away from the other edifices you've mentioned.
> The Wikipedia describes the Taj as being "like a mirage from the Agra Fort from where Emperor Shah Jahan stared at it, for the last eight years his life as a prisoner of his son Aurangzeb".
> ...


Taj certainly is the focal point of Agra, but it is not the only thing

I see your point, but I would say that is because Istanbul is an international city of millions while Agra is a smaller city that thrives mainly off tourism from the Mughal buildings


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

CAESARS-PALACe said:


> the pictures at the beginning of this poll are a little bit misleading, they make the Taj Mahal seem huge compared to a rather small St-Peters  , diagram from skyscraperpage :


Yes, the pictures at the beginning of this thread are bad!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

This is one of the greatest masterpieces in the history of architecture:











The CUPOLA designed by Michelangelo.
It is simply the perfection of Renaissance art.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

federicoft said:


> Never heard of Pantheon?


Yes, I have. and I dont like it, I dont care if its antiquated


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Yes, I have. and I dont like it, I dont care if its antiquated


Why not? hno: 
It's one of my favourite roman monuments. It is the best preserved building of its age in the world. Parthenon and Coliseum are not so well preserved. it has the biggest dome in the history of architecture (except the domes realised in iron or ferroconcrete) 43 meters in diameter (142 feet). It's proportions are perfect.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

hagia sophia then taj mahal


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Taj Mahal


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

the results of this pool are nothing but misunderstanding and ignorance in matter of art, arhitecture and history, st. peter's is an unique masterpiece of architecture, arts and building techniques, result of hard work of generations of best architects and artists ever, bramante, sangallo the young, michelangelo, giacomo della porta, carlo maderno, gian lorenzo bernini etc...
compared to the vatican basilica the other 2 buildings are nothing but huts


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

jumping_jack said:


> the results of this pool are nothing but misunderstanding and ignorance in matter of art, arhitecture and history, st. peter's is an unique masterpiece of architecture, arts and building techniques, result of hard work of generations of best architects and artists ever, bramante, sangallo the young, michelangelo, giacomo della porta, carlo maderno, gian lorenzo bernini etc...
> compared to the vatican basilica the other 2 buildings are nothing but huts


Ah, I see

Because the poll chose a different winner than you wanted, the people who disagree with you are automatically ignorant in artistic forms...or perhaps you are ignorant of the Iconoclast Byzantine style of architecture and the Indo-Saracenic branch of architecture? 
Also, it is debatable if those are the 'best architects and artists ever'...sounds like nationalist hyperbole to me
Smooth though...'since my building didnt win the poll, you guys are artistically ignorant'


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Why not? hno:
> It's one of my favourite roman monuments. It is the best preserved building of its age in the world. Parthenon and Coliseum are not so well preserved. it has the biggest dome in the history of architecture (except the domes realised in iron or ferroconcrete) 43 meters in diameter (142 feet). It's proportions are perfect.


Sorry

I might have been a bit over-harsh

Not that I strongly dislike it or anything. All I'm saying is that, although it is a beautiful building, it is not as beautiful as the Taj Mahal or St. Peters, in my opinion. Also, even though it is the predecessor of these domed monuments (especially the Hagia Sofia, and St Peters) that doesnt make it better However both it and the Hagia Sofia are equally compelling in my mind.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

When Michelangelo was given to project the st. Peters' dome he said, referring to Santa Maria del Fiore's dome: "Farò la sorella, più grande gia, ma non più bella". (I'll make her sister, bigger, but not so beautiful)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Annibale said:


> When Michelangelo was given to project the st. Peters' dome he said, referring to Santa Maria del Fiore's dome: "Farò la sorella, più grande gia, ma non più bella". (I'll make her sister, bigger, but not so beautiful)


Florence's cathedral is incredibly beautiful. I think its more beautiful than St Peters - especially love the orange hue of the roof and the interior of the dome


----------



## jumping_jack (Apr 7, 2007)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Ah, I see
> 
> Because the poll chose a different winner than you wanted, the people who disagree with you are automatically ignorant in artistic forms...or perhaps you are ignorant of the Iconoclast Byzantine style of architecture and the Indo-Saracenic branch of architecture?
> Also, it is debatable if those are the 'best architects and artists ever'...sounds like nationalist hyperbole to me
> Smooth though...'since my building didnt win the poll, you guys are artistically ignorant'


You must have a sort of inferiority complex, you turning my opinion in some sick ideological and nationalist crusade. What I wanted to say is that the opinions expressed in this poll like in many others don’t match the real value of the works proposed, and If you weren’t so prejudiced you wouldn’t talk about nationalist hyperboles.
Personally I consider completely dump the new choice of 7 wonders although colosseum was chosen… 
Rregards, and best wishes to not explode tomorrow.:bash:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ But I agree with him. Your views sound like nationalist hyperbole to me too. I think St Peter's is magnificent but it gives me less aesthetic pleasure than the Taj Mahal. Amongst European cathedrals I generally find the gothic more inspiring than the Renaissance ones. I think the Taj Mahal is the most beautiful building ever built - aesthetically superior to St Peter's or anything else. The shape of the dome is more exquisite and the overall form is perfectly balanced. Absolutely flawless:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Pincio said:


> This [St Peter's] is one of the greatest masterpieces in the history of architecture.


Yes indeed it is - but then it's up against the Taj Mahal here - and the Taj Mahal is _*the*_ greatest masterpiece in the history of architecture.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Monkey said:


> Yes indeed it is - but then it's up against the Taj Mahal here - and the Taj Mahal is _*the*_ greatest masterpiece in the history of architecture.


Shh...you maybe accused of artistic ignorance or nationalist hyperbole...because you disagree with what he is saying


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Florence's cathedral is incredibly beautiful. I think its more beautiful than St Peters - especially love the orange hue of the roof and the interior of the dome


I don't think so. The facade of Florence Dome is a copy and it was realised in 1887. I prefer

*Orvieto Cathedral*











*Monreale Cathedral*
_All decorated by mosaics (6,500 m²)_


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Monkey said:


> Yes indeed it is - but then it's up against the Taj Mahal here - and the Taj Mahal is _*the*_ greatest masterpiece in the history of architecture.


None of them (St.Peter, Hagia, Taj) are in my personal list of "best domed building".
St.Peter is only the biggest church in Christendom.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

This is one of the Raffaello's frescoes in Vatican Museums. It shows St.Peter at that time, the first project made by Bramante. Then Michelangelo modified the project, Maderno built the facade, and Bernini added some decorations.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Taj's beauty lies in its simplicity.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

I think that taj is simple and in some way perfect... St.Peters could have been better in Bramante and Michelangelo's design, but the will of the popes to enlarge it made it worst, even if great architects worked on it


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Pincio said:


> I don't think so. The facade of Florence Dome is a copy and it was realised in 1887. I prefer
> 
> *Orvieto Cathedral*
> 
> ...


:applause:

Very beautiful


----------

